# your boot size and waist Width



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

Since i am kinda a border line boot size a 10.5, i feel like i have to limit my choice of board due to waist width.

i currently ride a 25.2 width board and was wondering if i could ride a 24.8 or 24.9 without toe drag?

so i thought i could get some help by people posting their boot size and waist width and angles so as to get an idea of what one can get away with. This could prob help a bunch of people out that are wondering what waist width to get.

So i'll start.

Waist width: 25.2
Boot size: 10.5 burton freestyle
Angles: 15/-15


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

waist width:25.7
boot size: 10.5(bulky)
angles 18,-15 or -12
stance width 24"
no overhang or "underhang" whatsoever. i had a 25.3 waist width that i was also fine with.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm in a size 9 with a 24.8. I wouldnt go with anything under 25.0 with a 10


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Size 13, (12.5 in my Salomon Fusions) 36 waist. 30 front 15 rear, Elan El Grande 284mm at the waist, no problem.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not a good techy person(I can't read and understand board specs well) so I won't be able to help much. But I think this is a great idea (Now people will have an idea of what to look for in waist width.)Maybe if it gets enough posts someone could sticky it.:thumbsup: You should probably go with 25 and up for your size boot though. I think 11 or 10 is the border size for regular and wide boards.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

yeah i figured since so many people including myself wonder wut waist width we can get away with without having to ride each board this would help.

keep posting! =)


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I ride size 9 boots on a 24.3 waist 151 SL-R, i dont have much overhang but i definately wouldnt wear a size 10 boot on it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

size: 12
waist: 25.7


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

24.6 width with size 9 boots =no probs!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's the deal.

Waist width is not a deciding factor.

Of equal importance is the sidecut radius/depth, and the tip widths.

Where are your feet when you stand on your board? Over the narrowest part of the board?










As you can see, the waist is 25cm, but the width is 26cm at the binding inserts. This would be a fairly deep sidecut. A mellow sidecut might be just over 25cm at the inserts.

Complicating this would be progressive/dual/triple/quadratic/etc sidecut shapes.


----------

